# safari citrix error 183



## Testuser999 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello, I am having trouble connecting to my employer's citrix system. I have an nfuse connection and until recently it was working really well. I get error message 183 - the certificate is not trusted. Would be great if somebody could help me. I use Safari.
Thanx Dirk


----------



## woststr (Feb 8, 2006)

Not sure if its Safari related, try other browser.
To get the citrix connection working I would use a "direct" connection, without proxy. I supposed you already checked the certificate authenticity, and cleaned the internet caches.


----------

